# mettre une vidéo dans ipad



## ptinous (29 Novembre 2011)

salut à tous !!! 

après mutilples tentative je viens à vous !!!! 

je voudrais mettre un vidéo dans mon ipad mais impossible !!! 

comment dois je proceder ??? 

je me doute bien qu il faille passer par itunes mais comment ??? 

merci infinimmmmmmment !!!


----------



## Gwen (29 Novembre 2011)

Il faut la convertir avec un logiciel adéquat. Ça dépend de la source de ta vidéo. 

Tu as des dizaines de logiciels pour faire ça. Google est ton ami.


----------

